# Hi, new here & want to introduce myself



## plansanddreams (May 2, 2019)

My first time here.

Female, married over 15 years, with kids. First marriage for me. I currently have no hobbies as most of my time is spent taking care of young children.

I have needed to talk with someone for a long time about my marriage difficulties. I hope this can be a place for support and advice.

I have been to marriage counseling before but it was several years ago.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Support and advice--all kinds--are abundant from really good folks.


----------

